# 18 Volt power supply



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could get one? I have looked in a few places here in London and I cannot find one. Just want to try one with my Fulldrive and OCD. Thanks!


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Mario: I run my memory lane at 18V with a power cord I got directly from diamond pedals, using two 9v outputs from a pp2. My valvulator has a 12V output, and I used to run my fulldrive off that. Compared to a 9V supply, I noticed the fulldrive slightly crisper - and more noticeable in the comp cut mode. Mine was a later one, with the toggles. Never tried it with a full 18 V though - so that might make even more difference. Yee haw!

Peter


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

If memory serves me Fulltone explains on its site how to run 2 9V batteries to produce the 18V. Check out www.fulltone.com. I haven't tried it myself with my FD2 but I plan on it at some point.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I recommend getting a DC Brick. You can power 3 18-volt pedals with it.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Chito said:


> I recommend getting a DC Brick. You can power 3 18-volt pedals with it.


That sounds interesting. Any idea where I can pick one up?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

David,
I might be interested in one also, especially if that helps with pricing  

I'm pretty sure it will fit under a pedal train junior, unlike the VL2 that I have right now. Please keep me posted on price and availability.

thanks,

Dave


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

No problem..I'm actually going into work today so I'll have a chance to to find out pricing..


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> No problem..I'm actually going into work today so I'll have a chance to to find out pricing..


Another option might be the new Gator if you can get it.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/prod...al-Board-Power-Supply?sku=546042&src=3SOSWXXA

Getting good reviews and appears very compact.

thanks.

edit: what the heck are you doing going to work on Sunday, you must own your own business or something. LOL.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Another option might be the new Gator if you can get it.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/prod...al-Board-Power-Supply?sku=546042&src=3SOSWXXA
> 
> ...


Crazy eh! Today is our recital for the studio so I have to go and get amps and stuff and haul it to the church for this afternoon..


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Hey Mario,
> 
> I can get the DC Brick in if you are interested.
> 
> ...


 Hey David, sounds good. Let me know what you can do!


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

mario said:


> Does anyone know where I could get one? I have looked in a few places here in London and I cannot find one. Just want to try one with my Fulldrive and OCD. Thanks!


You can get a dunlop 18v wall wart (wich you also need for the DC brick BTW) and get a daisy chain. I power up 4 18v pedals and have a seperate 9v block for the other pedals. http://www.visualsound.net/1spot.htm


----------

